

Netflix creates a PAC - ryanio
http://gigaom.com/2012/04/09/behind-the-netflix-pac-a-broadband-power-play/

======
floppydisk
Sadly, it makes sense given the intense lobbying from the *AA on SOPA/PIPA
issues and broadband providers lobbying for some variant of a tiered internet.
At least they're planning on fighting and not capitulating.

